# Oral Board With Nhsp



## DJ_USMC_50 (Sep 18, 2005)

I am having my oral board with NHSP on wednesday. Does anybody have any tips or type of guestions to look out for?


----------



## NHTrooper (Dec 18, 2005)

Show up early, squared away with a complete background packet and be honest! They will ask you integrity and scenario related questions and grade your response. Remember that there is a polygraph to take here in NH and if you are caught in a lie, you are done. No further questions, you will be shown the door. My best advice is to present yourself in the best possible manner and make a good first impression. Don't screw it up Marine............

Semper Fidelis


----------

